

The future is DotCloud - robspychala
http://www.nodroidsallowed.com/2011/05/18/the-future-is-dotcloud/

======
lux
Been developing on DotCloud for a month or two now, and minus a couple very
minor hiccups it's been fantastic. Some things I'm really looking forward to
though:

* Pre-install hooks in addition to their post-install ones (to, for example, move file x, push update, move it back)

* Some kind of admin panel with usage monitoring

* Pricing announcement (would help to plan for the future, since I plan on deploying with DotCloud too obviously)

* An API for accessing the DotCloud commands programmatically from a service, to do things like 'dotcloud alias' within an app

Actually, that's about it. It'll be nice to see some additional service types
stabilize (particularly mongo & memcache), but other than the above it's
really been an amazing platform to work with, and the functionality/simplicity
balance is very well thought out.

~~~
noodle
pricing is my major concern and the only reason i'm not throwing sites onto
dotcloud. i don't want to migrate stuff to dotcloud and then have to migrate
it back again if pricing doesn't work for me.

~~~
shykes
We're taking pricing very seriously. The status quo of platform pricing is not
good enough, and we want to fix that.

Expect an announcement soon.

------
steverb
Slightly OT

Is there an open source platform similar to DotCloud/Heroku? We really need
something just like this for our private/internal use.

Or alternatively, does anyone license such a thing? I'm sure I could find the
$ for the right product.

~~~
mrkurt
VMWare's Cloud Foundry is open source and most similar to Heroku/DotCloud.

~~~
steverb
Very cool. Thanks!

~~~
shykes
Here's a funny story. DotCloud's early prototypes were in fact _very_ similar
to Cloud Foundry's "paas-in-a-box" project. We even open-sourced large chunks
of it.

We eventually had to drop that design because, beyond a certain scale, it gets
in the way of the user experience - in a major way. I think all major PaaS
providers will agree with me.

You have to chose your priorities. Ours is to make developer's lives easier.
We axe everything else.

~~~
timf
I don't understand, what exactly got in the way of user experience?

~~~
shykes
Lack of focus.

Who's your customer, the guy using your service, or the guy installing your
appliance?

Think of the difference between Google.com and the Google search appliance.
One profoundly changed how people interact with the Internet. The other is an
extra feature which came years later. What would the World look like today if
Sergei and Larry had started with the search appliance?

~~~
timf
I don't think that's a choice VMware needs to make, they're not a cash-
strapped startup anymore.

Their customers are both developers and admins, and they seem to be able to
focus on both so far IMO.

The developer highly benefits from a good (and not to mention free) admin
experience anyhow, it allows for private development systems, scale/attack
experiments, more portability, etc.

------
tomasdev
:D DotCloud FTW, the point is it takes so long to get approved for an account.

~~~
shykes
Here's a little help: <http://www.dotcloud.com/account/create>

    
    
      ZBWGFX   F2OQgg
      tTNdfA   0GjuwZ
      RYC40X   1h9oUs
      VloaKt   r4o8H5
      Cwm0sR   mREz36
      7VBnQ5   E3nt4a
      DVA5qe   jcG9as
      rL4pu2   fLRYzO
      AGx29j   cXuQ4X
      PoHOEe   gPhyLx
    

Remember: we love feedback!

~~~
Dornkirk
all invalid :(

~~~
shykes
Wow, guys. Here's a few more:

    
    
      tcgyJc    Z24X3X    oGI6gD    eeRvDT
      apcxH0    KksfOy    ciIzBN    9DC8TF
      kzjHzf    KZQRt6    lMP64Z    iW3Al3
      DP8fot    wMNDdT    gDBFo7    2I8pTG
      k7W6rQ    VfO3XF    DDBBjn    O8RP7a
      MHcnr9    ezCF0f    qz9onY    jBm5NR
      Gl6bZ9    xKlITV    jvWa3Z    kOuTXZ
      VclokJ    RQoyZv    TKCoGC    36JCIF
      V7g9T1    8XqSEu    Cx9UEu    hkj3xV
      EWexbx    yiJjwX    imogNG    HhM72o
      sErcnX    t7iDZr    6gFATJ    lE80X9
      dhyFGx    jDPc5J    7QURyH    nrb2rP

~~~
danielsoneg
tcgyJc «- Just used this one. Didn't expect the first on the list to be free.

imogNG «- Someone else used this one.

And Thanks! Looks like an awesome service - taking it for a spin…

------
sawyer
The problem with PaaS and cloud hosting in general is price. Most experienced
hackers are used to managing hardware, so why not stick with dedicated or colo
and retain affordable scalability?

~~~
hboon
Because in return, they reduce mental load and time costs.

